# Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?



## friedus (31. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

falls dies der falsche Bereich ist, bitte ich schonmal um verzeihung.

Ich möchte meine Mepps Aglia Spinner gerne mit Federn versehen. Design-Bedingt benötige ich dafür neue Drillinge, da ich die geferderten Haken auch gerne austauschen würde. Wie finde ich nun heraus welche Hakengröße bei den Mepps-Spinnern verwendet werden? Andersherum gefragt:

Besitzt ein Mepps Aglia Größe 2 auch einen Drilling der Größe 2?
Besitzt ein Mepps Aglia Größe 3 auch einen Drilling der Größe 3 usw..?

Gibt es schlussendlich vielleicht eine Tabelle in der man die Hakengröße an der Länge in cm ableiten (ablesen) kann?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## spin-paule (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



friedus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Besitzt ein Mepps Aglia Größe 2 auch einen Drilling der Größe 2?
> Besitzt ein Mepps Aglia Größe 3 auch einen Drilling der Größe 3 usw..?
> ...



Hi,
also soherum geht´s nicht. Der Mepps* wird mit ansteigender Kennzahl immer größer (1er Mepps klein, 5er Mepps groß) während bei der Hakengröße das Ganze andersherum ist (also 10er Haken klein, 1er Haken groß).

Eine Tabelle bezüglich der Bestückung von Mepps habe ich nicht, aber ich schätze mal:

2er Mepps ca. 8er Haken
3er Mepps ca. 6er Haken
4er Mepps ca. 4er Haken
5er Mepps ca. 2er Haken

(* Angaben beziehen sich sich auf Mepps *Aglia*)

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Paul


----------



## H.Senge (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

wie tasuchst du denn die haken bei mepps spinnern aus? das interessiert mich viel mehr!


----------



## Dakarangus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

Alten Driling mit Seitenschneider abknipsen, neuen Drilling mit kleinem Sprengring dran machen!
Anders gehts nicht!

Man kann übrigens gleich einen Einzelhaken dran machen, der hakt die Fische auch gut, die leicht erhöhte Fehlbissquote kriegt man über ein Plus an gelandeten Fischen wieder rein, weil weniger Aussteiger!


----------



## spin-paule (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> wie tasuchst du denn die haken bei mepps spinnern aus? das interessiert mich viel mehr!



Entweder knippst du den Drilling ab und setzt einen kleinen Sprengring zwischen Haken und Öse ein





oder

Drahtstummel gerade biegen
Gewichtskörper nach oben ziehen
Haken tauschen
Gewichtskörper wieder nach unten ziehen
Drahtstummel wieder umbiegen.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Alten Driling mit Seitenschneider abknipsen, neuen Drilling mit kleinem Sprengring dran machen!
> Anders gehts nicht!
> 
> Man kann übrigens gleich einen Einzelhaken dran machen, der hakt die Fische auch gut, die leicht erhöhte Fehlbissquote kriegt man über ein Plus an gelandeten Fischen wieder rein, weil weniger Aussteiger!



Genau richtig! Anders geht es nicht. Da muss ein Sprenring dran und daran am besten noch ein kleiner Karabiner um die Feder-Haken schnell zu tauschen.

Die Geschichte mit den Einzelhaken habe ich oft gelesen. Noch öffter musste ich lesen, dass es leider das Laufverhalten beeinträchtigt.

Vielen Dank Spinn-Paule!
Eine Tabelle anhand derer man die Größe des Hakens nach cm Ablesen kann hat zufällig Niemand?


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Alten Driling mit Seitenschneider abknipsen, neuen Drilling mit kleinem Sprengring dran machen!
> *Anders gehts nicht!*
> 
> Man kann übrigens gleich einen Einzelhaken dran machen, der hakt die Fische auch gut, die leicht erhöhte Fehlbissquote kriegt man über ein Plus an gelandeten Fischen wieder rein, weil weniger Aussteiger!


 

Geht schon, es gibt auch Drillinge (HAKEN) mit offenem Schenkel. Da fällt der Sprengring weg.


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Geht schon, es gibt auch Drillinge (HAKEN) mit offenem Schenkel. Da fällt der Sprengring weg.



Lässt sich aber schwierig "auf die Schnelle" austauschen oder?


----------



## Seele (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

Nein sind sie nicht, geht sogar ratz Fatz. 

http://www.dekoning-shop.de/index4.asp?Artikelnummer=7635%20004

die Auswahl ist allerdings sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

Hi
eine billige Sprengringzange tut es doch auch für gelegentliche Nutzung und kleine dünndrähtige Ringe. Es gibt Modelle die passen in eine mittlere Köderbox (damals kaufte ich so eine bei camo für ~5,-).
Ich hab auch ne Sprengringzange für 15 und für 60,- aber in dem Fall tut es auch was billiges. Billige Sprengringe gibts von Rosco.

Ein Karabiner gehört nicht an so eine Stelle. 

Zumindest ein Modell von Mepps mit Wechselmechanismus hab ich. Das müsste der TW in Gr. 4 sein. Ob es den noch mit dem Wechselmechanismus gibt und in welchen Größen, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaub der war nur bei den 4er/5er dabei. Der interessierte User müsste diesbezgl. mal recherchieren... 

Manche Händler haben Breite und Länge des Hakenmodells in der Produktbeschreibung.


----------



## Purist (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Drahtstummel gerade biegen
> Gewichtskörper nach oben ziehen
> Haken tauschen
> Gewichtskörper wieder nach unten ziehen
> Drahtstummel wieder umbiegen.



Geht nicht bei allen Spinnern, da ist dann der Abstand zur oberen Öse zu gering um den Körper ganz nach oben schieben zu können. Alternativ kann man den Draht natürlich auch komplett neu biegen.


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

Ich habe etwas zum Größenvergleich gefunden. Zwar weiß ich nicht ob es wirklich 1:1 hinkommt, aber ich werde heute Abend mal einen Drilling anlegen:

(Bild am Besten auf dem PC speichern da es sich an den Browser anpasst und so die Größen falsch darstellt)

http://www.mustad.no/catalog/mikpublish/img/529.gif



Was haltet ihr davon? Kommt das in etwa hin?


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe den Drilling des Mepps Aglia größe 2 angelegt.
Er stimmt zu 100% mit der Hakengröße 6 des Bildes überrein.
Das bringt mich einen gewalltigen Schritt weiter.

Vielen Dank an alle und vielleicht hilft dem einen oder anderem diese Übersicht die Größe eines Drillings zu bestimmen


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

Größenabbildungen gibts auch im Gerlinger-Katalog und in diversen Büchern. Auch die google-Bildersuche bringt manchmal Drillinge auf Milimeterpapier. 
Größe des Drillings so wählen das dieser so breit wie das Spinnerblatt ist. Evtl. minimal größer. Das gilt auch für Einzelhaken.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



friedus schrieb:


> Lässt sich aber schwierig "auf die Schnelle" austauschen oder?


 

Dafür brauche ich nicht mehr als 10 Sekunden.:m


----------



## Purist (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*



friedus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle und vielleicht hilft dem einen oder anderem diese Übersicht die Größe eines Drillings zu bestimmen



Wenn du dir 100% sicher sein willst, lade dir den aktuellen VMC Katalog herunter. Wenn du den auf 100% in einem PDF Viewer betrachtest, siehst du die Hakengrößen 1:1, gleiches gilt für einen unskalierten Ausdruck davon. Da sind auch Hakenmodelle drin, die den Meppshaken so gut wie völlig gleichen.


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Mepps Aglia Größe = Hakengröße?*

Die Abbildung oben hat eine 100% Übereinstimmung mit dem Mepps Haken. Hab mir gleich ein paar 6er zum basteln bestellt. 
Lass die Fliegen spinnen


----------

